# haiku to my tank set up 2 months ago



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

Goby jumped the wall
The nitrates spiked up so high
everything had to die

thanks,
R.I.P.
cardinals 
coral banded shrimp
clown fish
goby
anemone
ricordia
mushrooms


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry about your old reef.  Your current set-up is very nice though. Good Haiku, but the last line is 6 syllables, not 5.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

Goby jumped the wall
The nitrates spiked up so high
everything just had to die


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that.:blueworry:


----------

